# Texas Snook Fishing



## Snook1

Snook1 Charters
Capt. Eric Sepulveda 
www.snook1.com

Lowrance HDS Carbon 
Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp Hooks
Trokar
Power Pole


----------



## Mojo281

Looks like an oversized Snook in the livewell... Not the best way to advertise your business!!


----------



## Snook1

Mojo281, I tag and am part of research group currently conducting a study in the LLM on Snook, and by the way there is absolutely nothing wrong with putting a 35" Snook in my release well to make sure the fish is fully revived before releasing. If you go to my website and read, you will see I don't harvest any snook, they are all caught and released, and I am "ZERO KILL" fishing guide, which is great for my business. Give me a call I will put you on one or two, but you will have to release them.


----------



## Snook1

Mojo281, not trying to be a jerk if it looks that way in my reply. I usually want to get measurement, the tag, etc...and good photos and this requires time, so I usually put them in the release well while I get everything ready just so the fish is out of the water the least possible time without having to make another hole in its mouth for a stringer or what have you, and my release well has oxygen stone if I need it for the fish. This particular fish did not get tagged.


----------



## [email protected]

Keep up the good work Snook1! My wife caught one of your tagged fish last June. You may recall Capt. Ernest Cisneros reporting the landing. Ernest is onboard with 100% CPR on snook, same as you. And we are as well! Maybe we can fish with you one day.

Mojo - I saw the same thing and immediately though uh-oh...and then I saw who had posted the report. I'm sure Snook1 understands where you were coming from, with only good intention in pointing it out. Hardcore South Texas "snookers" are a tight-knit bunch and we are highly protective of these fish. 

EJ


----------



## Mojo281

My bad on the assumption Snook1!! You're one of the good guys, but first impression of your post made me think otherwise. All I saw was a bunch of product placement and a oversized snook in a livewell. Might want to scrutinize your posts a little more before putting them up... Lol!!

I'm glad to hear you are 100% catch and release. Might look into booking a trip with you. I've personally only caught smalls down there, but have lost a couple big guys that somehow spit my topwater...


----------



## Cod Wallupper

Mojo281 said:


> My bad on the assumption Snook1!! You're one of the good guys, but first impression of your post made me think otherwise. All I saw was a bunch of product placement and a oversized snook in a livewell. Might want to scrutinize your posts a little more before putting them up... Lol!!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are 100% catch and release. Might look into booking a trip with you. I've personally only caught smalls down there, but have lost a couple big guys that somehow spit my topwater...


Would you be willing to proofread his posts? I'm sure he would he appreciate it.

Keep posting the cool pics and reports Snook1. Thanks for the hard work on the snook project


----------



## Snook1

[email protected] said:


> Keep up the good work Snook1! My wife caught one of your tagged fish last June. You may recall Capt. Ernest Cisneros reporting the landing. Ernest is onboard with 100% CPR on snook, same as you. And we are as well! Maybe we can fish with you one day.
> 
> Mojo - I saw the same thing and immediately though uh-oh...and then I saw who had posted the report. I'm sure Snook1 understands where you were coming from, with only good intention in pointing it out. Hardcore South Texas "snookers" are a tight-knit bunch and we are highly protective of these fish.
> 
> EJ


absolutey!! I remember Ernest contacting me about it, and believe it or not I actually had that tag and release on a small video on my phone, these fish move up and down the channel, I caught that fish about 10 miles away from where you encountered it. I get excited when we get a call that a tagged snook has been reported and released.


----------



## texasislandboy

Cool! Caught a few nice ones last month. Its only going to get better. And They will start to get into skinny water soon with all the warm water we have right now.


----------

